# Burton Cartel vs Union Force



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

dlau247 said:


> Burton Cartel vs Union Force opinions on this topic would be much appreciated.


Are you a park rider? jibs, rails, kickers? Are you all mountain riding?


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

ive ridden both, so ill chime in.

they feel sort of similar to me. both have more of a medium flex, and are responsive. the straps on the unions are much more comfortable for me. burtons straps give me a weird pressure point. i personally like the idea of being able to adjust my heelcup instead of having a one piece baseplate/heelcup combo as well. 

both are good for freeride or park. i prefer the unions over the cartels.


----------



## dlau247 (Feb 16, 2009)

AWNOW said:


> Are you a park rider? jibs, rails, kickers? Are you all mountain riding?


all mountain, free ride


----------



## Bizzman (Dec 31, 2009)

That was my choice between these to pick binding for this season. I got the Union Force, absolutely love them , great feel thru pow and jib. Even cool green color


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm preparing my riot shield to duck for cover from all the Unioners that are about to riot in here against Burton 

I have the 2010 Flow NXT-FSE bindings on my 07 Shaun White 158cm Board 

That last comment was made to point out that we have a similar setup :thumbsup:


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Leo said:


> I'm preparing my riot shield to duck for cover from all the Unioners that are about to riot in here against Burton


X2!!!



Leo said:


> I have the 2010 Flow NXT-FSE bindings on my 07 Shaun White 158cm Board
> 
> That last comment was made to point out that we have a similar setup :thumbsup:


I'm currently sporting the 2009 Flow NXT-ATs on my 07 Royale 162cm :laugh:


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm not a fan of pretty much anything Burton does but the Cartels have been my favourite freestyle binding for about 5 years now.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

dlau247 said:


> Burton Cartel vs Union Force opinions on this topic would be much appreciated.


i have the est cartels and union forces. i like them both a lot. the forces are more cushy and the straps stay put. the cartels are lighter and easier to adjust and mount. both work really really good with the boards i use. capita, dwd, burton


----------

